# Circuit Board Pen



## bruce119 (May 9, 2008)

Well it's been a wile since I posted a picture. This my latest creation. I can't claim the idea I saw a picture somewhere of a letter opener. I don't remember who it was or can I find it again to give them credit.

Any way it took a few weeks and several failures. It is not easy but it sure was worth it. The kit is a wall street II click (the only thing I had) a sierra vista would probably be better.

It's basically what you see. A printed circuit board sanded down to paper thin, watch your fingers[B)], wrap it around the tube (very tricky) cast it like a snake skin, turn & polish. Simple as that.

Comments, criticism, opinions, suggestions all welcome.
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## VisExp (May 9, 2008)

That is so cool!  Does it write in binary


----------



## toolcrazy (May 9, 2008)

WOW, I like it, I like it. Perfect gift for a computer nerd, like me.


----------



## gerryr (May 9, 2008)

Beautiful work.  I agree, it was worth it.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 9, 2008)

Very interesting.  I'll bet that will make a nice conversation piece.


----------



## MobilMan (May 9, 2008)

VERY slick, pun intended.  Who woulda thought.  Really nice.  Just looked at your home page.  Very nice collection you've got there.  What's next?  Toenail clippins????  It's amazing what some people can do.


----------



## airrat (May 9, 2008)

very nice, reminds me of my hat pin pen.


----------



## alamocdc (May 9, 2008)

Holy IC chips, Batman! That is WICKED![^]


----------



## karlkuehn (May 9, 2008)

Wow, Bruce! That is so amazing! I thought it was a real circuit board. My mind started racing trying to figure out how you melted it into a perfect tube! heh

VERY cool idea! I know a lot of geeks who'd buy that right up!


----------



## thewishman (May 9, 2008)

Awesome!

Chris


----------



## BigShed (May 9, 2008)

Batteries not included!

That is one cool pen, well done.


----------



## RichAldrich (May 9, 2008)

awesome


----------



## SuperDave (May 9, 2008)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## Tea Clipper (May 9, 2008)

Wow! That is really cool! [8D]


----------



## Modelmaker (May 9, 2008)

that is awesome!!
I'm going to have to try that. hmmm I have alot of circuit boards[}]


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 9, 2008)

Need to hook it up to the computer and make it so it can write by CNC. Verrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyy Niiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanner (May 9, 2008)

That's awesome Bruce!  Fantastic execution!


----------



## PaulDoug (May 9, 2008)

Just when I think I've seen it all, Very cool!


----------



## leehljp (May 10, 2008)

That will be in the top 3 pens of the year for me. GREAT IDEA and pen!


----------



## dkarcher (May 10, 2008)

Yep, very cool and geekee. I bet the monitor is in the cap.[8D][8D][8D]


----------



## BruceK (May 10, 2008)

That is outstanding!  So when are you going to be offering blanks


----------



## Firefyter-emt (May 10, 2008)

So... what did you sand it on, a belt sander?? I really love the look of this!  With some carefull work, I bet you could hide the seam with a circiut strip!


----------



## aurrida (May 10, 2008)

excellent idea, top of the class


----------



## holmqer (May 10, 2008)

Now this is really cool! I have to try this sometime.


----------



## workinforwood (May 10, 2008)

Very impressive Bruce..well worth the 20 minutes it took for the picture to load onto the screen!


----------



## woody0207 (May 10, 2008)

Dang, that is just WAY COOL [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## PenWorks (May 10, 2008)

000----000-00-000----000-0-0-0----00--00---00- [:0] 000-----0-0--0--0--0 [:0]


----------



## rdunn12 (May 10, 2008)

Awesome pen dude.Great work.


----------



## Dave_M (May 10, 2008)

Outstanding.  Truly great work.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 10, 2008)

That is slick!


----------



## Dalecamino (May 10, 2008)

That is so amazing ! I can't believe it , but I'm looking at it ! Nice work Bruce ! [8D]


----------



## Neodon1 (May 10, 2008)

I work I.T. at a University and have done it
in one form or fashion since windows 3.1 workgroups.

I love this pen and must try to make one for myself.
If you don't mind me trying to duplicate to a degree
the style using the circuit board.


But anyways great job, really great! way to go. Bruce

Neodon [8D]


----------



## Nolan (May 10, 2008)

WOW too cool, it is amazing where this craft is going. Its seems the only limit is a persons willingness try.


----------



## bruce119 (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> Wow, Bruce! That is so amazing! I thought it was a real circuit board.



It is a real circuit board !!!



> _Originally posted by BruceK_
> 
> That is outstanding!  So when are you going to be offering blanks



You can just forget about that WAY TOO much time involved.



> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> 
> Very impressive Bruce..well worth the 20 minutes it took for the picture to load onto the screen!



I forgot what dial-up was like hopefully I fixed that and made it a little smaller.



> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> 
> 000----000-00-000----000-0-0-0----00--00---00- [:0] 000-----0-0--0--0--0 [:0]



That's exactly what's it like making one of these.



> _Originally posted by Neodon1_
> 
> I love this pen and must try to make one for myself.
> If you don't mind me trying to duplicate to a degree
> ...



Not a problem that's why I posted it. I like to show off something good and share it with friends. It's just like doing a petrified snake skin.

Thanks every one for the nice comments. I am already working on the next ones it's a very long and difficult process.

Thanks Again
Bruce


----------



## Darley (May 10, 2008)

Very nice Bruce well worth the effort, call it the " NASA PEN "  ask Jeff he may try to sell some for you[] or if it realy write " it's a live! it's a live! " refer to Frankenstein


----------



## gwilki (May 10, 2008)

That is simply the best, Bruce!


----------



## ahoiberg (May 11, 2008)

bruce, that is one sweet pen! great work man. i wonder what C44 does(did) on that board.


----------



## Ozzy (May 11, 2008)

Totally awesome Bruce! It looks great! I will have to try of of my own.


----------



## RichAldrich (May 11, 2008)

Bruce:  What is this about the petrified snake skin?


----------



## drayman (May 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> 
> Very impressive Bruce..well worth the 20 minutes it took for the picture to load onto the screen!



it took 20 minutes to download because it came via my computer first, eh eh eh eh way to go bruce, thats simply the best as tina turner would say [^][^][^][][][][:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Don_Hart (May 12, 2008)

It is definitely a very impressive pen. I have been sending links to many of my co workers and fiends and they are impressed as well.

Now not to take away from all the work you did sanding it all down, I was wondering in this day and age of photo quality printers if you though of wrapping the tube in the picture of a circuit board and what it would look like?


----------



## bruce119 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Don_Hart_
> 
> I was wondering in this day and age of photo quality printers if you though of wrapping the tube in the picture of a circuit board and what it would look like?



You know I thought of that also and I actually tried it with snake skin. I make a lot of snake skin blanks. I tried printing some skin to try and imitate. It just doesn't work. You just CAN'T imitate that 3-D look you can tell it was printed.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## 2good2burn (May 12, 2008)

So as someone who works at a facility that actually MAKES the printed circuit boards, this pen facinates me!!  I buy the raw boards and electronic parts that go on it, and I have been in mfg where they've made these.  How did you round the populated board?


----------



## Freethinker (May 12, 2008)

Absolutely jawdropping, Bruce.

I like your other pens very much, but this one is magnificent.


----------



## holmqer (May 13, 2008)

My company make lots of PCBs, unfortunately we moved our board assembly to Puerto Rico so it is not that easy to get my hands on scrap boards. Since our cheapest board is over $5K, I don't think that I'll be using a good one!

I think that I will ask around and see if we have scrapped any CRM boards.

Before wrapping the board around the tube, did you sand it down to single layer?


----------



## bitshird (May 13, 2008)

Bruce that is a very unusual pen, and it looks super, I too am amazed at least weekly with some of the out of the box ideas, Great work, I'll bet it was rough sanding the board thin enough to wrap. [^][^][^][^]


----------



## bfrikken (May 13, 2008)

very nice looking pen.  makes us computer geeks proud.


----------

